# Abandoned cats HELP



## ladyk83 (Jan 7, 2009)

I have 7 cats, they are indoor cats and they have a cattery in the garden. However, over the past couple of months there have been two cats (one is just a kitten bout 4 months) that seem to have been kicked out of there home and abandoned. They have been sleeping in a box in my garden for the past week now, and I have been giving them food and water, but it is so cold + it breaks my heart to see them sitting at my door looking in at us and my cats that r nice + warm. I have phoned around the cat shelters, but they all seem to be full even the cat protection agency is full. Do u think I should just let them into my house. they dont seem to have any signs of flu or anything like that? I have 7 anyway 2 more wouldn't make much more of a difference!!! HELP


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Is there any way you could take them in and keep them seperate until you could have them checked? You wouldn't want your cats to get anything from them.
What area do you live in and how cold does it get? I know it would be impossible for me to see cats outside and cold and not do _someting_.
Good luck to you.


----------



## ladyk83 (Jan 7, 2009)

thank u.
The cat protection agency have agreed to pay to get them spayed on Tues 13th as one is a boy and 1 is a girl, She is tiny and I'm hoping shes not already pregnant, so I will get the vet to check them out then. Although they dont seem to have any symptoms, but I am concerned about them passing something on to mine x


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

That is excellent that you will be getting them altered. Poor little things!! It is beyond me how people can abandon cats - or any animals for that matter.
Any change of seeing pictures? Of your cats and the poor little strays.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

You could bring them in and isolate them from your other cats. I use my Master bathroom and keep the Master bedroom door closed so the bedroom is a buffer area between all cats. I do this until the new cats have been checked so they don't pass anything to my established cats.
In a pinch, you could do the same thing and just make sure to keep them seperated with a door they can't play footise under.

Kittens are lucky to have found you.
h


----------



## ladyk83 (Jan 7, 2009)

Thank u 4 your replies.
I let them in last night, it was breaking my heart keeping them outside. I have just seperated them all, although my cats know something is going on. lol I just hope it doesn't upset my cats too much when I do introduce them.

I will put some piccies up of them later on. x


----------



## ladyk83 (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm in the process of trying to get some piccies up of my cats, just cant figure out how 2 do it!!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I usually upload my photos to PhotoBucket, a free photo hosting website. Then I link their URL with image tags and the photo shows up in my post.
I like PB because I find it easy to use. ...and I need SIMPLE if it has anything to do with computers.


----------

